# My 92 A1



## Burstco (Aug 30, 2019)

I just got mine back from GS for first detailed cleaning chk springs etc 
Blue buffer slid rt out!!!
Help


----------



## Burstco (Aug 30, 2019)

Burstco said:


> I just got mine back from GS for first detailed cleaning chk springs etc
> Blue buffer slid rt out!!!
> Help


Think I got it back in!
You have to pull pin out so you can reset buffer which is supposed to sit directly on top
I'm wondering if you can remove buffer all together and just leave it out??


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Blue buffer? What's that?


----------



## Burstco (Aug 30, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> Blue buffer? What's that?


It's a piece that's blue in color supposed to help with recoil 
If u have a 92 A1 take your slide off and look down into the frame U can't miss it!!!!


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Burstco said:


> It's a piece that's blue in color supposed to help with recoil
> If u have a 92 A1 take your slide off and look down into the frame U can't miss it!!!!


I have a 1993 92G with a ton of rounds through it and no frame issues. I do run a 14 or 15 pound Wolff recoil spring in it. I believe the blue buffer is a little overkill especially for 9mm, but a good insurance policy if your running a whole lot of hot ammo perhaps.


----------



## Burstco (Aug 30, 2019)

Yeah that blue buffer comes already installed from the factory!
I wonder if u can take it out and leave it out???


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

I believe you can. I like the option of changing recoil spring weights, as stated I run a 14 or 15 pound Wolff recoil spring in my 1993 92G model and change every 5000 rounds or less, never an issue. The Wilson Combat recoil guide rod would work in a 92A1 and is an option. The Wilson guiderod is tappered at the end to accommodate the 92A1 slide supposedly, I don't know if the Wolff recoil springs would work but Wilson has recoil springs. FYI, a 16 pound spring is too heavy for the 92 in my experience. 14# or 15 # works fine.

https://www.opticsplanet.com/wils-670-steel-guide-rod-ber92-full.html

https://www.opticsplanet.com/wilson-combat-recoil-spring-extra-power.html


----------



## Burstco (Aug 30, 2019)

denner12 said:


> I believe you can. I like the option of changing recoil spring weights, as stated I run a 14 or 15 pound Wolff recoil spring in my 1993 92G model and change every 5000 rounds or less, never an issue. The Wilson Combat recoil guide rod would work in a 92A1 and is an option. The Wilson guiderod is tappered at the end to accommodate the 92A1 slide supposedly, I don't know if the Wolff recoil springs would work but Wilson has recoil springs. FYI, a 16 pound spring is too heavy for the 92 in my experience. 14# or 15 # works fine.
> 
> https://www.opticsplanet.com/wils-670-steel-guide-rod-ber92-full.html
> 
> https://www.opticsplanet.com/wilson-combat-recoil-spring-extra-power.html


I got a stainless captured long ago and put a #13 in mine


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I sent you a private message


----------



## Burstco (Aug 30, 2019)

Shipwreck said:


> I sent you a private message


Thanks Buddy I just signed up


----------

